# Antoine de Lhoyer



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Chamber Nut has kindly brought to my attenton a CD of some guitar works by Antoine de Lhoyer (1768-1852). Never having even heard of said composer I followed Mr. Nut's recommendation by buying the Concerto for Guitar and Strings, opus 16, and Three Duos, opus 31, played by Josiane Rabemananjara and Philippe Spinosi with the Ensemble Matheus (me neither), on the Naive label. Through Amazon the price was under £2.
The music is purely classical, the performances very pleasing. I'm posting this to express my thanks and to pass on the recommendation to everyone.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Mark, you're very welcome for the recommendation.  

I thank you for posting a thread on Antoine de Lhoyer, as he is relatively unknown and that is a shame. He wrote some wonderful music for the guitar.

How I was exposed to de Lhoyer's music is on CBC Radio II, a Canadian classical music broadcasting station.


----------

